# Any motorsports fans here?



## Sentient (Sep 19, 2006)

Clicking on this forum is a lot like opening an issue of Sports Illustrated... I see "Sports" in the title, but I'm having a hard time finding any racing...

Surely I'm not the only one here that loves to watch some racing. And when I say racing, I don't mean just "Nascar". Hell, I love watching Nascar too, but that's always been a little pet peeve of mine, when somebody claims to be a BIG race fan, but then it turns out that they only watch the Cup Series, and maybe some Busch races. Start talkin' some open wheel stuff to 'em, and they start shakin' their head... 

So anybody here following any motorsports? Any F1 fans? Any predictions on who'll win the Nextel Cup Championship, now that they're into the Chase?

Racing: The only REAL sport. Everything else is just a game.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to watch endurance racing because it's the only racing form which actually requires skill and team cohesion...but I'm not into it anymore


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2006)

Showroom stock series and rally racing are the only forms of motorsport that really capture my attention.


----------



## Sentient (Sep 19, 2006)

darren said:


> rally racing


Hell yeah, rally racing is about as intense as it gets. One wrong move with one of those cars and over the cliff they go. There's some terrific car control going on there.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 19, 2006)

Have been an F-1 Geek for 30 years or more. Bye bye Schuey!


----------



## Mykie (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of motorsports, i work for a motorcycle company


----------



## b3n (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah I watch most F1 races and occasionally catch the WRC and MotoGP as well. Also I wouldn't be Australian if I didn't have at least a passing interest in V8 supercars.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm more into Drag Racing type of motorsports. If I had my car I would be drag racing at Phoenix International Raceway myself.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep! guilty as charged, I'm a Nascar fan. I watch Nextel cup, some busch and if I can I enjoy the truck races. I'm actually going to the truck races at Talladega in Oct. Indy and formula are cool as well.

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Yep! guilty as charged, I'm a Nascar fan. I watch Nextel cup, some busch and if I can I enjoy the truck races. I'm actually going to the truck races at Talladega in Oct. Indy and formula are cool as well.
> 
> ~A


 
GO VIAGRA CAR, HELL YEA!


----------



## darren (Sep 20, 2006)

I find NASCAR dreadfully boring. I'd much rather watch someone turn left AND right at 150 mph than watch nothing but left turns at 200 mph.


----------



## No ConeSS (Sep 21, 2006)

F1, Speed GT, ALMS, Rolex GrandAm (at times), SCCA Trans Am (last year, no races yet this year), 12 hours of Sebring, 24 hour of Le Mans, Aussie V8 Supercar (never see it on Speed any more).

Shumi isn't done yet! I'd like to see him get this years title to wrap up one heck of a career. Alonso is a formidable driver and has a great career, but I look for Kimi to be a monster next year @ Ferrari.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 25, 2006)

Used to watch Formula 1 more avidly as the majority of the teams are based over here (and we actually have had good drivers in the past albeit some with no personality - yes I am talking about Damon Hill) but to be honest I felt the playing course for the sport has been becoming more and more unlevel and uninteresting as it is more about the teams now as opposed to the drivers. 

Schumacher is a stubborn nasty cheat, and oftentime sore loser but at least he could make a less superior car win races it often shouldn't have. 

[action=Dormant]=* incorrect English and also not a real word outside of the context of the term unlevel playing field - irrelevant but I wanted to point out my own stupidity .[/action]


----------

